# Just as serious as we are?



## AgatsumaSoubi (Sep 20, 2007)

So convincing my dad to help me convert a nice classic car into an electric isn't going to be easy. Considering that he's probably just going to help me buy the car and nothing else....jerk.

Beside the point...I got to thinking: What if I just went for an EBike for now until I could get enough money for a conversion. Hey it would get me around to where i need to be.

Are they just as serious as we are? Hell yeah.
I did some googling around and there are dozens of conversion kits out there along with a number of ready-made bikes.

I personally think this kit is the best out there for those of us who don't want to go 50-55 mph on a bike (which is illegal on the road). And for those of use who don't have a massive wallet.

http://www.bernsonev.com/product_info.php?products_id=120{12}32

Pretty nifty imo.


----------



## houseoffubar (Nov 18, 2007)

AgatsumaSoubi said:


> So convincing my dad to help me convert a nice classic car into an electric isn't going to be easy. Considering that he's probably just going to help me buy the car and nothing else....jerk.
> 
> Beside the point...I got to thinking: What if I just went for an EBike for now until I could get enough money for a conversion. Hey it would get me around to where i need to be.
> 
> ...


If you have not yet, check out this link. They have some pretty impressive bikes in their gallery http://www.ebikes.ca/ Eric


----------



## BenNelson (Jul 27, 2007)

Electric bikes are very cool.

I think they are the most efficient vehicle on the planet, besides a gravity powered scooter, or your own two feet.

When I was starting to build my cycle, a DIY EV car guy told me it was a great first project.

I thought, "yeah right, first project", but here I am now thinking about converting a car to electric....

Seriously, electric bikes are great nerdy fun!.


----------



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

AgatsumaSoubi said:


> So convincing my dad to help me convert a nice classic car into an electric isn't going to be easy. Considering that he's probably just going to help me buy the car and nothing else....jerk.
> 
> Beside the point...I got to thinking: What if I just went for an EBike for now until I could get enough money for a conversion. Hey it would get me around to where i need to be.
> 
> ...


I found myself on this forum after a few projects, working my way up to converting a car after getting "hooked" doing a bike. http://www.evalbum.com/preview.php?vid=523 
Next was a atv, http://www.evalbum.com/preview.php?vid=1174.
I didn't go the kit route on the bike, got most of the parts ebay or salvage.
This is a good way if budget is tight and comfortable with a little hands on.
I have been planning and getting ideas for a future vehicle conversion for a while. Good luck with your project!


----------



## Dan Yanoff (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice. What is the motor power on the Madcow 2?


----------



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Dan Yanoff said:


> Nice. What is the motor power on the Madcow 2?


I am not really sure, bought it on ebay and there were no tags or information, I draw about 18-20 amps at cruise. I would guess it to be about 1 hp. 
It worked out well for the application, good speed and range.
Jerry


----------

